# Kostenloser MTB-Workshop für Frauen am Mittwoch, 28.5. im Fürther Stadtwald



## Diva (20. Mai 2003)

Dieser wird von unserem sogenannten "Sportlichen Leiter" der AEG (der auch das MTB-Rennen im Fürther Stadtwald ausgerichtet hat) veranstaltet, der seit Jahren versucht, die Frauenquote zu erhöhen und sich deshalb am 28.5. die Zeit nimmt, um die Damenwelt etwas näher an den MTB-Sport heranzuführen. Es ist jede Leistungsklasse willkommen - von Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene. Keine Berührungsängste bei dem ausführlichen Programm; keiner wird zu etwas gezwungen ;-) 

Hier der Auszug aus dem Programm:

Bike Prüfpunkte:
- Position der Bremshebel
- Funktion der Bremsen
- Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer
- Sattelhöhe
- Sattelposition
- Reifendruck
- auf Schaltung, Lagerspiel, Speichenspannung können wir einen kurzen Blick
- Lenkerposition

Fahrt zur AEG-Rennstrecke
- Einteilung in 2 Gruppen

Übungen:
- Grundstellung (Schulterachse über dem Lenker)
- langsam Fahren bis zum Stand, Balancieren
- Bodenkontakt halten bei Unebenheiten
Bremsen:
- Körperposition beim Bremsen (Demonstration)
- Vollbremsung/Notbremsung: Was kann meine Bremse? (Übung)
- Bremsen auf verschiedenen Untergründen
- Bremsen und Kurven
- Theorie zu Bremsen können wir im Felsenkeller machen
Kurven:
- Drücken
- Pedalstellung
- Anlieger (falls möglich)
- (Serpentinen gibt es glaube ich nicht auf der Strecke)
- Linienwahl
Hindernisse:
- Überrollen auf dem Hinterrad (Rinnen, Hügel, Wurzeln, etc.)
- Stufen abwärts fahren
- Stufen abwärts surfen/springen (je nach Fortschritt der Gruppe)
- Überspringen
Bergauf fahren:
- Gangwahl
- Körperposition
Abfahrten

Es findet im Fürther Stadtwald um 18:15 Uhr, Treffpunkt: Beginn Trimm-Dich-Pfad (Hotel Forsthaus) Oberfürberg.
Der "Sportliche Leiter" hat ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass nur Mädels erwünscht sind. Also Jungs aus dem Forum: schickt Eure Mädels!
Außerdem eine gute Gelegenheit, um neue Trainingspartnerinnen zu finden. Die Leistungsunterschiede zu den Jungs sind doch meistens erheblich.

Weitere Info's gerne hier im Forum!

Grüße Diva


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Mai 2003)

aaaaaaaaahh da isse ja.ich kommeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (20. Mai 2003)

... meine Frau    zu überzeugen.

Ich werde das Bike meines Sohnes mal "umsatteln" auf "Dame" und lange, lange auf sie einreden.

Sie ist praktisch noch nie auf einem MTB gesessen, muss sehr behutsam an die Sache herangeführt werden denn es gibt viele Vorurteile.

Vielleicht sollte man vorher so eine Art seelische Vorbereitung veranstalten, bevor es zur Sache geht. Ein wenig das "macho"-Imago abschwächen und die "gesundheitlichen Aspekte des Rumrackerns im Wald" betonen(?)

Frage: Ist meine Frau für so etwas die richtige Zielgruppe?


----------



## Diva (20. Mai 2003)

Voraussetzung sind: 
ein MTB
ein bisschen Wille 
und ein Schuss Ehrgeiz
und vor allem Spaß an der Sache. 

So hat's jedenfalls bei mir funktioniert...


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Voraussetzung sind:
> ein MTB
> ein bisschen Wille
> ...



Kein Helm?????


----------



## Hollandrad (20. Mai 2003)

Genau! Ganz wichtig. Der Helm ist ganz neu, bitte nicht kaputtmachen


----------



## eL (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Kein Helm????? *


Ja genau...alti du übertriffst dich mal wieder selbst 

Anbei scheint mir DIVA hier in franken sich als Alphawölfin herauszukristalisieren... bei allem was man so hört und liest...COFFEE übernehmen sie...wir wollen doch nicht das hier unten eine kontrarevolutionäre zelle aufkeimt


----------



## Diva (21. Mai 2003)

natürlich nur mit Helm! Ist doch logisch!
Ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Bekannte weniger und ein paar behinderte Freunde mehr...
Radfahren = Helm tragen !
Ohne ist wie unangeschnallt Auto fahren!

@ Coffee
Du kommst doch, oder?
Wir hatten ja bike-mäßig noch nicht das Vergnügen, 
aber wäre schön, wenn Du mitmachst und Deine Erfahrungen in Sachen Frauenradsport einbringen könntest. 
Ich denke, in Sachen Equipment kannst Du auf jeden Fall wertvolle Tipps von Frau zu Frau geben. 
Auf die Männer hören ja die meisten nicht, vor allem nicht auf die eigenen ;-)

Grüße Diva


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *
> Auf die Männer hören ja die meisten nicht, vor allem nicht auf die eigenen ;-)
> 
> Grüße Diva *



Welch weisen Worte...


----------



## Diva (21. Mai 2003)

wie gesagt: die meisten!
Dazu zähle ich mich eigentlich nicht...
Vielleicht liegt's doch an den Männern ;-)


----------



## Coffee (21. Mai 2003)

@ Diva


1) was ist wenn sich einer bei dieser Veranstaltung jemand verletzt? wie sieht es dann Versicherungstechnisch aus??

2) hatten wir nochnicht das Vergnügen! von Bike zu Bike. Aber mein Trainingsrückstand lässt derzeit noch keine Ausfahrten ohne zwischenhaltepunkte zu. Udn ich will ja keinen wartenlassen ;-)

3) ist der Herr von der AEG ausgebildeter Trainer (MTB)?

4) kann ich am 28 nicht weil meine Schwester da Geburtstag hat. Und die ist mir einfach wichtiger

5) fahre ich ein ganz normales HERREN MTB, Rahem, Sattel, Lenker, Schaltung, Bremsen, Position...alles aus der Herren ecke. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl drauf und muss gestehen, ich habe noch nie viel von dieser "for WOMAN" welle gehalten. Alles nur Kohlemacherei

6) solltet Ihr die Rubrik "was mache ich im Pannenfall" nicht auslassen. Also gehört mal ein Reifenwechsel eben so dazu wie Kettrenwechsel oder ähnliche Dinge zu so einem Evant

7) werde ich meine Stehlampe erstmal weiter heimlich oder in einer kleinen Gruppe ausführen. denn sie scheut auch noch ab und zu *lach*

Grüßle coffee

P.S. udn wirklich wichtig..HELMPFLICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (21. Mai 2003)

@ Coffee

zu 1) Das ist keine offizielle Veranstaltung, sondern es wird den Mädels die Möglichkeit gegeben, hinzuzulernen. Ganz privat und inoffiziell und deshalb auch auf eigene Gefahr, ganz klar. Aber wie schon gesagt, es wird ja niemand zu etwas gezwungen.

zu 2) Die Kondition ist bei der Veranstaltung zweitrangig. Ich denke, dass niemand ein Problem hat, auf der/die Schwächsten bei allgemeinen Ausfahrten Rücksicht zu nehmen.

zu 3) nein, dafür kostet's ja nix

zu 4) verstehe

zu 5) bis auf meinen Sattel ist das auch der Fall, aber wie gesagt, von Frau zu Frau...

zu 6) guter und wichtiger Punkt, aber bis die Frauen einen Platten haben, muss man sie erst mal zum aktiven und regelmäßigen Fahren bringen und zumindest die Anfänger sind selten alleine unterwegs. Ich kann diesen Punkt vorschlagen, aber das Sagen hat der SL.

zu 7) Schade, aber kann es nicht auch mit ab und an scheuender Stehlampe Spaß machen? Ich hatte bei meiner ersten Tremalzo-Tour mit starrem Bike und Turnschuhen einen Riesenspaß, trotz dass ich von einem 9jährigen Mädel auf der Abfahrt überholt wurde... Nobody is perfect! Just bike and have fun!

Falls Du noch mehr Fragen hast, kannst Du mir ja per PM Deine Email schicken. Ich könnte dann direkten Kontakt zu Rainer (SL) herstellen. Ist wirklich ein netter Typ und in Radsportkreisen bekannt.

Ciao Diva


----------



## merkt_p (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo Diva,

ich haben den Mädels aus unserer Gruppe "Bescheid" gesacht.

Die Idee mit dem Frauenworkshop finde ich klasse.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Hollandrad (22. Mai 2003)

.. habe alles probiert. Meine Liebe will einfach nicht "wenn du immer im Wald rumspinnst kannst du das gerne machen, ich gehe lieber shoppen !"

Trotzdem eine tolle Initiative und ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [B7) werde ich meine Stehlampe erstmal weiter heimlich oder in einer kleinen Gruppe ausführen. denn sie scheut auch noch ab und zu *lach*
> 
> Grüßle coffee
> ...



Nachdem die "Stehlampe" mich ja schon öfters gesehen hat und ich Sie auch schon streicheln durfte, kann ich Dir versichern, daß Sie sicherlich nicht mehr "scheut" wenn Du mit mir fährst...

Bis heut Abend???


@Diva

ich hab mir gerade nochmals das "Schulungsprogramm" zu Gemüthe geführt... ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für einen Abend???

Oder habt Ihr ne neue Schulungsmethode, die Ich beim BDR warscheinlich "geschwänzt" habe...

Etwas weniger ist manchmal mehr...sonst ist die Idee net schlecht...



Grüße an die Ladys...


----------



## Diva (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ich hab mir gerade nochmals das "Schulungsprogramm" zu Gemüthe geführt... ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für einen Abend???
> ...



Servus Alex!
Ja, das hat der SL auch schon schriftlich bemerkt und gemeint, man wird sehen, wie weit man kommt. Vielleicht übernehme ich das nächste Mal doch die ganze Mail mit Einleitung und Schlusswort vom SL persönlich. Sicherheitshalber, damit auch keine Mistverständnisse aufkommen...
Aber, danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit und Hinweise!
Man kann ja nur dazulernen...

Ciao Diva


----------



## sunflower (23. Mai 2003)

Muss mich hier jetzt auch mal reinhängen! Irgendwie machen das die Männer unter sich aus! 
Die Idee find ich echt gut und würde mir auch mal gut tun! Hab da jetzt aber auch schon was aderes vor!
Das Programm find ich für einen Abend auch ziemlich happig!
Das wär mal was für ein Wochenende oder wenigstens mal nen ganzen Tag!
Sollte sich sowas mal ergeben, wäre ich gerne dabei. Vielleicht lässt sich ja in dieser Richtung ja was machen...

bb, sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

